

Care.com was likely founded on an idea stolen by VCs - thesausageking
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Care.com#Controversy_over_the_Idea

======
thesausageking
Was there any fallout in the startup community from this ? It sounds like
clearly some bad behavior on the part of the EIR and she's now a multi-
millionaire and CEO of a public.

